

Tell HN: I'm in yr clouds, watching your servers. - newobj

If you love the work that Amazon is doing with AWS, you can be a part of it. Our team is building high scale, high availability systems to monitor and automate AWS cloud resources. This is an awesome problem space that's full of hard challenges.<p>For me personally, I'm a former AWS customer that loves the product so much that I wanted to work on it!<p>The official job listing is here: http://aws.amazon.com/cloudwatch/cloudwatch-jobs/ If you're interested, or have any questions, feel free to email me directly at newobj@gmail.com.<p>We're looking for not only strong backend developers, but also frontend/UX folks. So if helping people visualize a lot of data to find the needle in the haystack is a passion for you, this is a great opportunity.<p>Thanks!
Brian
======
newobj
Clickable job posting link: <http://aws.amazon.com/cloudwatch/cloudwatch-
jobs/>

